# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Skip blank cells in chart data

## mehulkar

Hi, 

I have a column of data that I want to display as a chart. However, there are some blank cells in the column. When I use a simple line chart, the chart drops the line all the way down to zero for the blank cells. 

If the blank cell is B4 in column B, is it possible to make excel ignore that cell and connect B3 and B5 with a straight line?

----------


## Cutter

Assuming that "blank" cell is actually a "" result from a formula in that cell - change your formula to show NA() instead of "".

If that cell is actually blank you can tell Excel to ignore blank cells.

----------


## mehulkar

> Assuming that "blank" cell is actually a "" result from a formula in that cell - change your formula to show NA() instead of "".
> 
> If that cell is actually blank you can tell Excel to ignore blank cells.



Thanks for the quick reply. How do I tell Excel to ignore blank cells? 

The cells are not a result of a formula. they are data points manually entered.

----------


## Cutter

Right click within the chart area and then click Select Data

Then click on the Hidden and Empty Cells button

Click on Connect data points with line

Click OK, then OK again

----------


## mehulkar

Thank you!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cutter

You're welcome.

Don't forget to mark your thread as SOLVED.

Click on the FAQ button at top of forum page for directions.

----------


## Blackhawks

this didn't seem to work for me..  :Frown:  it does nothing when i click on Connect data points with line

----------


## azor ahai

hi
i had the same problem with excluding null and Na() cells from a chart. but when i am trying to use the solution above i cannot check the "connect data points with line" it is greyed out and not available to choose.
how can i solve the problem??

----------


## protonLeah

azor ahai,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

